# Arrrgh! Nobody Makes What I Want!!!



## LightyKD (Apr 9, 2018)

*Warning! Rant thread ahead!*

Let's have some fun ranting about products we wish somebody would make, within reason. NO I'm not talking about a PS4 that will make you a sandwich (granted that would be nice).

I have two things I want.

1) a Windows 10 tablet between 6-8 inches...
- screen @720p
- 4 gigs of RAM
- a decent GPU/CPU chipset
- an internal fan
- all the I/O at the top or bottom of the tablet (when held in landscape position)
- TWO USB ports so that I can finally play and charge a damn tablet.
- and no more than 150 USD. With the Success of the switch, it boggles my mind that nobody has tried their hand at this.

2) Kids clothes in adult sizes. I swear, kids get the best damn tee shirts!

OK, who's next!


----------



## lolboy (Apr 9, 2018)

Gameboy advance clone:
- Bigger
- Rechargeable
- Backlight
- SD slot for games (.gb, .gbc, .gba)

Price no more than 100 USD.

_Sandwich making version: 150 USD._


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Apr 9, 2018)

-An dedicated 7nm Amd Apu
-cheap dan a4 sfx alternative mini itx case


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 9, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> *Warning! Rant thread ahead!*
> 
> Let's have some fun ranting about products we wish somebody would make, within reason. NO I'm not talking about a PS4 that will make you a sandwich (granted that would be nice).
> 
> ...


Look for a Surface Pro 3 on eBay. Most of them in your price range have broken digitizers, but if you're willing to do a screen swap or wait for an awesome deal it'd satisfy all of your desires



> 2) Kids clothes in adult sizes. I swear, kids get the best damn tee shirts!
> 
> OK, who's next!


Amazon, they have e v e r y t h i n g


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Apr 9, 2018)

I would want a remote controlled device that attaches to a switch dock and automatically switches gamecards so I dont have to do it.
I would also want a name change on GBATemp, but I got rejected.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 9, 2018)

I want 2d girls to be real


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 9, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> I want 2d girls to be real


Why would you want that? The sex would be horrifying


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 9, 2018)

Two things come to mind.

1.) An upgrade of Free Video To GIF converter that at least goes over 20FPS. That program is the quickest way for me to make GIFs, longer methods lead to better quality ones, which I've delved into, but then the drawback is limitations, for example Twitter having a 15MB size limit. Higher quality, bigger size, it becomes an inconvenience depending on where I share them. Of course this forum has an anti-GIF policy that's shit but moving on...

2.) Pokemon Showdowns metas being adapted to the console. Not Showdown ported to 3DS, I mean those rulesets and various metagames brought in to the current generation of Pokemon. In a sense, it's asking for more downloadable rules, since that's a feature in Gen 7. Even GameFreak doing their own tiering system would be neat. VGC, Battle Spot, need more different metas, and the monthly competitions can be lazy half the time, just using VGC rules, I have most fun on stuff such as their Little Cup thing where it was restricted to mons under a certain height. Variety is the spice of life basically.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 9, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Why would you want that? The sex would be horrifying


You know what I want? I want D.va from Overwatch to be real. Every time I play that game, I cry because I know I'll never have a gf as perfect as D.va. Fuck it, I'll even play starcraft if that would make her real.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 9, 2018)

What kids shirts are better designed than an adult shirt?

You could always put your own design on redbubble or something, and buy it off there to get it custom printed.


----------



## YuuB0t (Apr 9, 2018)

I want a new handheld that isn't from Nintendo or Sony


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 9, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> You know what I want? I want D.va from Overwatch to be real. Every time I play that game, I cry because I know I'll never have a gf as perfect as D.va. Fuck it, I'll even play starcraft if that would make her real.



Get a girlfriend, make her wear D Va cosplay, problem solved? lol


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 9, 2018)

A *viable* Unix or even Unix-like operating system for the desktop that isn't macOS.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 9, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Get a girlfriend, make her wear D Va cosplay, problem solved? lol


Yeah that sounds possible. 
Have ever _seen_ D.va? She's got the PERFECT body. In fact, she is perfect in every way possible.
No 3D "girl" can even come close to her.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 9, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Yeah that sounds possible.
> Have ever _seen_ D.va? She's got the PERFECT body. In fact, she is perfect in every way possible.
> No 3D "girl" can even come close to her.


I've seen quite a few with her body type. I think you're developing an unhealthy obsession


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2018)

Have to admit on the clothes.
Then again, I have "custom" shirts... well that and bandshirts I guess.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 9, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I've seen quite a few with her body type. I think you're developing an unhealthy obsession


Ugh. The body isn't even the most important part! It's the character, the face, the charisma, the accent, the skills, the super expensive mecha, etc. 
There's no such thing as an unhealthy obsession over a fictional character. What's the worst that could happen? I convince myself that the only way I can become happy is to be with somebody that doesn't exist? _H-ha ha..._


----------



## YTElias (Apr 9, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Yeah that sounds possible.
> Have ever _seen_ D.va? She's got the PERFECT body. In fact, she is perfect in every way possible.
> No 3D "girl" can even come close to her.


ima go with tracer


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 9, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> You know what I want? I want D.va from Overwatch to be real. Every time I play that game, I cry because I know I'll never have a gf as perfect as D.va. Fuck it, I'll even play starcraft if that would make her real.


GG
i like dVA but i prefer .. old Ana


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2018)

I would like more devices in the vein of GPD Win, GPD Pocket, Planet Gemini and so on. Something that doesn't run Android. 



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Why would you want that? The sex would be horrifying


Papercuts on the dick.


----------



## migles (Apr 9, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> You know what I want? I want D.va from Overwatch to be real. Every time I play that game, I cry because I know I'll never have a gf as perfect as D.va. Fuck it, I'll even play starcraft if that would make her real.





YTElias said:


> ima go with tracer



you guys... mercy is the best one. blue eye blonde tall woman.

yeah sure, i do love mei but damn, mei is a grown 31 year old woman... make her like 22, and no one would be hotter and better than her
specially with the personality, dva is too much self centered, childish and a bad loser


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2018)

Veho said:


> I would like more devices in the vein of GPD Win, GPD Pocket, Planet Gemini and so on. Something that doesn't run Android.



I love the UMPC formfactor.
Especially when it runs a full blown OS.

Much more versatile then a phone/device running android.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 9, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> *Warning! Rant thread ahead!*
> 
> Let's have some fun ranting about products we wish somebody would make, within reason. NO I'm not talking about a PS4 that will make you a sandwich (granted that would be nice).
> 
> ...


Thank God I wear an S since I'm only 1.60m (5.2 ft) AKA Hobbit

The tablet you're asking for is a bit far fetched for that price tho.


----------



## YTElias (Apr 9, 2018)

migles said:


> dva is too much self centered, childish and a bad loser


Thats what d.va makes d.va


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 9, 2018)

migles said:


> you guys... mercy is the best one. blue eye blonde tall woman.
> 
> yeah sure, i do love mei but damn, mei is a grown 31 year old woman... make her like 22, and no one would be hotter and better than her
> specially with the personality, dva is too much self centered, childish and a bad loser


Hey man no disrespect to Mercy. I never said anything bad about her, in fact she is my number 2. The only reason I chose D.va is because realistically I think I'd fit more with her, though Mercy is more "beautiful" in a traditional sense. I have no idea how I'd have for example, a literally cold blooded french assassin as a girlfriend, so that's why widowmaker is 3rd.

Tracer is an annoying character with a thin ass, which while I would tap, I could not have a conversation with longer than 30 minutes. The accent isn't even the biggest turn off, it's the short hair. It's just not my preference.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 9, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> *Warning! Rant thread ahead!*
> 
> Let's have some fun ranting about products we wish somebody would make, within reason. NO I'm not talking about a PS4 that will make you a sandwich (granted that would be nice).
> 
> ...


1) That might actually be doable. I've seen cheapo Windows 10 tablets for around $100. You're unlikely to get anything better than an Atom for $150 but the other specs should be doable. A fan on a tablet is not really something you would want if avoidable though. Trust me.
Have you looked around for tablets around that price?
2) You can find literally anything you want in any size if you look around online.


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Look for a Surface Pro 3 on eBay. Most of them in your price range have broken digitizers, but if you're willing to do a screen swap or wait for an awesome deal it'd satisfy all of your desires
> 
> 
> Amazon, they have e v e r y t h i n g


The Surface Pro 3 is apparently insanely difficult to disassemble. Probably why the faulty ones are so cheap.
And that's way bigger than 6-8".


RustInPeace said:


> Two things come to mind.
> 
> 1.) An upgrade of Free Video To GIF converter that at least goes over 20FPS. That program is the quickest way for me to make GIFs, longer methods lead to better quality ones, which I've delved into, but then the drawback is limitations, for example Twitter having a 15MB size limit. Higher quality, bigger size, it becomes an inconvenience depending on where I share them. Of course this forum has an anti-GIF policy that's shit but moving on...
> 
> 2.) Pokemon Showdowns metas being adapted to the console. Not Showdown ported to 3DS, I mean those rulesets and various metagames brought in to the current generation of Pokemon. In a sense, it's asking for more downloadable rules, since that's a feature in Gen 7. Even GameFreak doing their own tiering system would be neat. VGC, Battle Spot, need more different metas, and the monthly competitions can be lazy half the time, just using VGC rules, I have most fun on stuff such as their Little Cup thing where it was restricted to mons under a certain height. Variety is the spice of life basically.


Best to switch to another format rather than GIF. GIFs have no place in 2018.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 9, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The Surface Pro 3 is apparently insanely difficult to disassemble. Probably why the faulty ones are so cheap.
> 
> Best to switch to another format rather than GIF. GIFs have no place in 2018.



APNG? The support pool is lacking on that, I can't really share that on a wide scale. GIFs are all over, so I don't know what you're talking about. They don't have a place here, for some fucking stupid reason. Just opening a can of worms for me with GIFs and this place, I need to calm down.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 9, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The Surface Pro 3 is apparently insanely difficult to disassemble. Probably why the faulty ones are so cheap.
> And that's way bigger than 6-8".


Oh... yikes...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 9, 2018)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> -An dedicated 7nm Amd Apu
> -cheap dan a4 sfx alternative mini itx case


Actually Dan is making a "cheap" alternative. It's called the C4-SFX. Price is going to be €160-180. That might not be as cheap as you wanted, but that's about what a quality case is going to cost you anyway.
There's also the NCASE M1 for around the same price.


RustInPeace said:


> APNG? The support pool is lacking on that, I can't really share that on a wide scale. GIFs are all over, so I don't know what you're talking about. They don't have a place here, for some fucking stupid reason. Just opening a can of worms for me with GIFs and this place, I need to calm down.


gifv, webm are two commonly used alternatives. The reason they have no place in 2018 is because they take so long to load it makes you feel like you're back in the 90s, and it's not because of the file size, they're just inefficient. The file sizes are also larger than other formats with worse quality.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 9, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Actually Dan is making a "cheap" alternative. It's called the C4-SFX. Price is going to be €160-180. That might not be as cheap as you wanted, but that's about what a quality case is going to cost you anyway.
> There's also the NCASE M1 for around the same price.
> 
> gifv, webm are two commonly used alternatives.


$200 is a little above what I'd want to pay for a quality case, unless it's a pretty damn flashy case


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 9, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> $200 is a little above what I'd want to pay for a quality case, unless it's a pretty damn flashy case


It's not what I'd call flashy although you can make it so by sticking lots of RGB in it. It's great for showing off the internals of your rig though, and there's something really cool about a SFF rig.
I did get an A4-SFX v2 case and window kit at the Kickstarter price of €290. I think I had to pay import tax as well. But it was just too cool not to have.
Don't have any parts to put in it yet though. But I'll make sure to include as much RGB as possible. Which isn't a lot, 92mm RGB fans are nonexistant but I can at least get RGB RAM, a RGB mobo and a small RGB strip. And later on when I upgrade my GPU maybe get one with RGB (although that will be on the back side so it doesn't really matter all that much)
That should make it look slick with the window kit.


DinohScene said:


> I love the UMPC formfactor.
> Especially when it runs a full blown OS.
> 
> Much more versatile then a phone/device running android.


I think they're pretty cool, but I just don't see myself using them much. Otherwise I would buy a GPD Win 2. It seems a little too weak for good gaming and the keyboard is way too small for good typing.
The GPD Pocket seems a lot more useful, but it seems a little too weak to use as a daily driver laptop, so it'd only be good as a secondary device, and I already have my Surface Pro 3 for that. Even though that's a much bigger device it also seems more useful.


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh... yikes...


When iFixit tried to do a teardown of it, they broke the screen. Not that that matters if you're replacing the screen anyway. But it says a lot when even people who have been doing this for a living for years can't manage to open it without breaking something.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I think they're pretty cool, but I just don't see myself using them much. Otherwise I would buy a GPD Win 2. It seems a little too weak for good gaming and the keyboard is way too small for good typing.
> The GPD Pocket seems a lot more useful, but it seems a little too weak to use as a daily driver laptop, so it'd only be good as a secondary device, and I already have my Surface Pro 3 for that. Even though that's a much bigger device it also seems more useful.



I'd like to have a physical keyboard.
Tablets have always been meh, almost no I/O, touch screen (yes you can get a coverflap with keyboard but it isn't the same as a UMPC.

I would use them on a daily basis when I'm away from home.
Got a HTC Shift X9500 and despite it being slow and outdated, I still love it!

Edit: gaming on a UMPC... just no.
I got consoles and if I wanted to do PC gaming, I'd build a rig haha.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 9, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I'd like to have a physical keyboard.
> Tablets have always been meh, almost no I/O, touch screen (yes you can get a coverflap with keyboard but it isn't the same as a UMPC.
> 
> I would use them on a daily basis when I'm away from home.
> Got a HTC Shift X9500 and despite it being slow and outdated, I still love it!


The keyboard for the SP3 is actually really good. One of the best laptop(?) keyboards I've used despite it being so thin. And it apparently only got better with later models. But yeah, it's not exactly a UMPC. More of an ultrabook.
I miss the OQO. It seemed like such a cool device at the time. But it was rather unobtainable for me due to the high cost and because I wasn't old enough to have my own income at the time, and now the company is gone. The GPD Win 2 might be a better device in every way, but I really liked the form factor of the OQO.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The keyboard for the SP3 is actually really good. One of the best laptop(?) keyboards I've used despite it being so thin. And it apparently only got better with later models. But yeah, it's not exactly a UMPC. More of an ultrabook.
> I miss the OQO. It seemed like such a cool device at the time. But it was rather unobtainable for me due to the high cost and because I wasn't old enough to have my own income at the time, and now the company is gone. The GPD Win 2 might be a better device in every way, but I really liked the form factor of the OQO.



OQO is amazing.
Never had one neither but the images and videos I seen of it.. simply gorgeous.

I still want a GPD pocket or w/e the UMPC of them is.
Might wait till the newest tho.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 9, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> OQO is amazing.
> Never had one neither but the images and videos I seen of it.. simply gorgeous.
> 
> I still want a GPD pocket or w/e the UMPC of them is.
> Might wait till the newest tho.


Once this Surface kicks the bucket, I might buy whatever the current iteration of the GPD Pocket is at that time. Or some device like it. I like how portable it is, the screen/keyboard might be a bit too small to do any real work on and too small for optimal video watching, but it would be perfect for those times where I'm just going away for a few hours or a day or two and I want to bring a PC with me. For anything longer I'd probably bring my full-size gaming laptop anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2018)

nobody makes what i want
-AI that can have human emotions
--can also take control of a human sized organic robot that looks like one of my waifus
--does not have control over *all* nuclear weapons
--likes to snuggle
--does not require alot of maintnence

-merge myself with a machine so i never die
--machine also cant grow FUCKING HAIR ON MY FUCKING KNEES THATS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO SHAVE OFF
--can turn invisible just to fuck with people

-a psvita with 10gb of ram
--a 75000mah battery
--easier to downgrade
--cannot brick
--can run linux
--2TB internal storage
--8 gamecard slots
--8 memcard slots
--a gpu that doesnt crash every 15mins

-more waifus
--be real 



Veho said:


> I would like more devices in the vein of GPD Win, GPD Pocket, Planet Gemini and so on. Something that doesn't run Android.
> 
> 
> Papercuts on the dick.


i may be a masochist but theres still things that i dont like IE papercuts and needles
and you have just made me not want to have a dick


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Once this Surface kicks the bucket, I might buy whatever the current iteration of the GPD Pocket is at that time. Or some device like it. I like how portable it is, the screen/keyboard might be a bit too small to do any real work on and too small for optimal video watching, but it would be perfect for those times where I'm just going away for a few hours or a day or two and I want to bring a PC with me. For anything longer I'd probably bring my full-size gaming laptop anyway.



Exactly that.
Tho for watching streams in bed or w/e or watching videos on the go, it's quite neat!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 9, 2018)

Eix said:


> -a psvita with 10gb of ram
> --a 75000mah battery
> --easier to downgrade
> --cannot brick
> ...


All of that's technically possible.
- Design an automatic gamecard and memcard switcher
- Stick some beefy cooling on the internals to (hopefully) prevent crashing (though I've never heard of it crashing every 15 mins so I think that might just be you)
- Wire up a lot of NAND chips with a dedicated controller chip to address each one as if they were one like a SSD
- Port Linux to it
- Wire up a recovery flasher to the NAND with a button for easily restoring NAND if you brick it or to be used for downgrading
- Wire up a dual NAND to let you switch between two firmwares on the fly (instant downgrade!) and also serve as an alternate restore point for the recovery flasher in the event a NAND backup is not available
- Get 3 25000 mAh powerbanks and daisy chain them
- Find larger RAM chips that are compatible with the vita OR design a solution that utilizes CFW to address additional RAM connected either to the 3G module slot or to some free GPIO on the motherboard if available
- Then stick everything in a box large enough to fit it all (think lunch box sized)
Course you still won't have any software that makes use of the additional RAM, so you'll have to write that as well.

You better get started.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2018)

I just want a 3DS PlayStation emulator that runs full speed. 

That, and world domination.


----------



## chocoboss (Apr 9, 2018)

I want my dream come true,

I want miku to become real and  marry her <3


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 9, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I just want a 3DS PlayStation emulator that runs full speed.
> 
> That, and world domination.


You'll have to pick one.


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 9, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> A *viable* Unix or even Unix-like operating system for the desktop that isn't macOS.


Arch called.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2018)

A clothing line that is hyped but cheap, but with lots of stock.
A well made and up to 2018 standards Switch.
A good and relatively cheap GBA flashcart.
A J-Drama and Japanese movies website to watch them subtitled at 1080p (bonus if able to download).
Steroids without bad side-effects.
A pill to stimulate the body into entering fat burning mode, like if you're doing cardio (this exists, but it still needs human experimentation done).
Human augmentation Deus Ex style.
FullDive and Augma style AR.
That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 9, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> A *viable* Unix or even Unix-like operating system for the desktop that isn't macOS.


Ubuntu is practically the Windows of linux distros, they even have their own support number
Canonical is extremely gay tho


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 9, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> I want 2d girls to be real



You are pervert! LOL!


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 9, 2018)

hentai girls irl would be cool


----------



## Viri (Apr 9, 2018)

An RTS like Ogre Battle 64, and Soul Nomad and the World Eaters, where you build up a huge army of characters and customize them and equip them. Sadly Ogre Battle is a dead ip


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 9, 2018)

I also want a metal band that did every sub-genre as one, or if that's too difficult, just do 1 Thrash album, 1 Power Metal album, 1 Death Metal album, all under the same band name too. I think that'd be interesting and would immediately set a new band apart from others, which is a feat considering trends in metal.


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 9, 2018)

I would also love if Humanz was more like the other Gorillaz albums
cant wait for their tv show at least


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 9, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> Arch called.





JellyPerson said:


> Ubuntu is practically the Windows of linux distros, they even have their own support number


I said *viable*.


----------



## MeAndHax (Apr 9, 2018)

i just want a gf that likes me


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You'll have to pick one.


World domination.

That way, I could force my slaves to code it for me.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 10, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> World domination.
> 
> That way, I could force my slaves to code it for me.


You can't. That's part of the stipulation.
You can have world domination but only in a world where full speed PSX emulators don't exist.


Sharinflan said:


> A good and relatively cheap GBA flashcart.
> A J-Drama and Japanese movies website to watch them subtitled at 1080p (bonus if able to download).


The first would be the EZFlash Omega.
And Crunchyroll has Asian drama shows, unsure if it's just Japanese or other Asian countries as well (why you would want to watch them though I have no idea)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You can't. That's part of the stipulation.
> You can have world domination but only in a world where full speed PSX emulators don't exist.


Fine.  PSX Emulator.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 10, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> A *viable* Unix or even Unix-like operating system for the desktop that isn't macOS.


Linux, pick from and endless supply of flavors and carry on


----------



## Shadowfied (Apr 10, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I said *viable*.


What is viable to you?
Viable to me is something that runs perfect every fucking day (aka not Windows). I've been running Arch on my laptop for work for 11 months now, using it like 8 hours a day to do my job, without anything breaking, never had to reinstall or mess about with anything.
It's also a breath of fresh air coming from Windows and having proper control of your computer, no fucking forced updates or reboots.

I feel like everyone saying Linux isn't "viable" have actually never tried it properly..


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2018)

Teleportation, or physical changes at will would be cool.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 10, 2018)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> -An dedicated 7nm Amd Apu



https://www.englishpage.com/articles/a-vs-an.htm


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 10, 2018)

Pokémon XD: Gale of Darkness port for 3DS or Switch.


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hookers n blow. And a Switch modchip to be released....


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Apr 10, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> https://www.englishpage.com/articles/a-vs-an.htm


APU word is starting with 'A' ?!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I love the UMPC formfactor.
> Especially when it runs a full blown OS.
> 
> Much more versatile then a phone/device running android.


UMPC's had their moment and vanished due to lack of interest, something I will never understand. I too hope for a resurgence of the form factor, but I suspect that the only thing that would get us there would be Microsoft getting their shit together and rolling out a full-blown Windows for phones instead of fooling around with Continuum or UWP. Nobody wants either, people want Windows on the go, and the only way to get there are handsets based on x86, something that's completely feasible, but for some reason rare.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 10, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> What is viable to you?


Something that has a proper office suite, can write Blu-ray discs with UDF 2.50 (Linux can't), and that I can use with the extended features (i.e. not just basic MIDI I/O) of my hardware synthesizers.





> Viable to me is something that runs perfect every fucking day (aka not Windows).


For all my efforts I could never get a single Linux distro to run perfectly on my computer, even with the latest kernel in the Arch repositories.





> I've been running Arch on my laptop for work for 11 months now, using it like 8 hours a day to do my job, without anything breaking, never had to reinstall or mess about with anything.


I for one did have to mess about (sometimes in vein) to get some stuff to work (even had to install special versions of software from the AUR to do that).





> It's also a breath of fresh air coming from Windows and having proper control of your computer, no fucking forced updates or reboots.


Throughout my time having to use my colleague's computers with Windows 10 installed when Linux wouldn't cut it the updates have never been an issue for me.





> I feel like everyone saying Linux isn't "viable" have actually never tried it properly..


If two years of learning and exclusively running Linux on my daily computer doesn't count as properly trying it then I would reckon that it's Linux that isn't proper.


----------



## erikas (Apr 10, 2018)

a raspberry pi powered input converter so i could use any controller i want on any console and not spend 90$ on a device that will become obsolete when the next generation strikes.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 10, 2018)

A homebrew media player optimized for Wii U.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Something that has a proper office suite, can write Blu-ray discs with UDF 2.50 (Linux can't), and that I can use with the extended features (i.e. not just basic MIDI I/O) of my hardware synthesizers.For all my efforts I could never get a single Linux distro to run perfectly on my computer, even with the latest kernel in the Arch repositories.I for one did have to mess about (sometimes in vein) to get some stuff to work (even had to install special versions of software from the AUR to do that).Throughout my time having to use my colleague's computers with Windows 10 installed when Linux wouldn't cut it the updates have never been an issue for me.If two years of learning and exclusively running Linux on my daily computer doesn't count as properly trying it then I would reckon that it's Linux that isn't proper.


You have to install Gentoo and use it carefully, according to /g/.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sharinflan said:


> You have to install Gentoo and use it carefully, according to /g/.


If it's according to /g/ then it's literally just a meme.


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 11, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I said *viable*.


Ubuntu is 300% viable


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 11, 2018)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> APU word is starting with 'A' ?!



Nothing to do with APU. Does "An dedicated" even sound correct to you?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Nothing to do with APU. Does "An dedicated" even sound correct to you?


Not native English speaker, I'm guessing. He's doing his best


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 11, 2018)

And All-wheel-drive Ford Focus ST with 200+ horsepower but only about $30,000. I don't really want to pay $60,000 for an RS with 350hp, and the equivalent Subaru has a pathetic engine.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

Futurdreamz said:


> And All-wheel-drive Ford Focus ST with 200+ horsepower but only about $30,000. I don't really want to pay $60,000 for an RS with 350hp, and the equivalent Subaru has a pathetic engine.


Be grateful you're looking at stuff that powerful, my current car pushes all of 46hp


----------



## bennyman123abc (Apr 11, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Pokémon XD: Gale of Darkness port for 3DS or Switch.


Wow. You are a fucking nerd.

What about me, you ask? (Said no one ever) I wish there could be a GameCube emulator on the 3DS because I want to play Super Mario Sunshine on my 3DS and got tired of porting the damned game.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 11, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> Wow. You are a fucking nerd.


Says the person who was porting Super Mario Sunshine to the 3DS.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Apr 11, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Says the person who was porting Super Mario Sunshine to the 3DS.


It's the best Mario game ever tho (And yes, better than Odyssey which I've played 4 times now!)


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Apr 11, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Nothing to do with APU. Does "An dedicated" even sound correct to you?


Adjectives counting? Fu*k! I didnt know that


----------



## TheTurkGamer (Apr 11, 2018)

a inazuma eleven game where you can:
-make your own special techniques


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> Adjectives counting? Fu*k! I didnt know that


A general rule of thumb is that if there's a vowel sound at the beginning of the word after it, it's "an", otherwise it's "a"

The thing that makes it tricky is that words like "honorable" have a silent "h", which means you get stuff like "an honorable man" even though when written it looks like it should be "a honorable man"


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> A general rule of thumb is that if there's a vowel sound at the beginning of the word after it, it's "an", otherwise it's "a"
> 
> The thing that makes it tricky is that words like "honorable" have a silent "h", which means you get stuff like "an honorable man" even though when written it looks like it should be "a honorable man"


Holy sh*t! The English language more complicated than its looks like. Anyway, thx for info..


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> Holy sh*t! The English language more complicated than its looks like. Anyway, thx for info..


If you think that's complicated just wait until you get to the "ie" vs "ei" spelling rule


----------



## x65943 (Apr 11, 2018)

I want a mobile phone controller that folds onto the front of the device to be compactly stored in the pocket - effectively turning a phone into the perfect emulation device.

Instead we get ugly/bulky controllers with heavy lag that don't attach well.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If you think that's complicated just wait until you get to the "ie" vs "ei" spelling rule


I'm in AP English and I still have trouble with that rule...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

bennyman123abc said:


> I'm in AP English and I still have trouble with that rule...


Weird, huh?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I want a mobile phone controller that folds onto the front of the device to be compactly stored in the pocket - effectively turning a phone into the perfect emulation device.
> 
> Instead we get ugly/bulky controllers with heavy lag that don't attach well.


I've seen stuff like that but it's cheap-ass ugly stuff that probably would break if you looked at it the wrong way

A better idea would be phone cases that have slide-out controllers like the older phones with the slide keyboards


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If you think that's complicated just wait until you get to the "ie" vs "ei" spelling rule


THATS İT, İTS THE BEST LANGUAGE EVER!


Jokes a side, the spelling is hard and be like:


----------



## ToonGoomba (Apr 11, 2018)

Nintendo to make their own smartphone, just like Microsoft and Sony, and will include Nintendo made games that are always free with no in-game purchases, heavy virtual console with joy-con support, VR capabilities with joy-con support, their own OS and store that includes Playstore games mixed with Appstore games, 1080p capacitive screen, available in 8 different colors, Cappy White, Bullet Bill Black, Mario Red, Luigi Green, Bowser Yellow, Peach Pink, Rosalina Blue, which includes a sparkly case, and Dry Bone Gray. Of course, it will use Nintendo character emojis and built in Nintendo ringtones. Their mobile service will be called Nintendo Zone, which is a throwback to the 3DS app back when it was alive. I've always dreamed about this...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I want a mobile phone controller that folds onto the front of the device to be compactly stored in the pocket - effectively turning a phone into the perfect emulation device.
> 
> Instead we get ugly/bulky controllers with heavy lag that don't attach well.


This. I hate how my phone has pretty much everything to be a fantastic emulation device except for decent tactile controls. And damned of I go lugging around a bulky PS4 Controller in public. 

I'm honestly surprised that I haven't seen someone 3D Print some sort of compact dedicated gaming shell for a phone yet. Still probably wouldn't help with the input lag, because Bluetooth and all that. 

I mean, my 3DS is pretty well-suited for an emulation system, but the fact that it lacks proper PS1 and PSP emulation support (something my phone has) is pretty frustrating.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 11, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I'm honestly surprised that I haven't seen someone 3D Print some sort of compact dedicated gaming shell for a phone yet. Still probably wouldn't help with the input lag, because Bluetooth and all that.


There have been a lot of "attempts" at crowdfunding small gamepad+phone cases like this, and all of them basically failed because the mass market appeal simply isn't there. Which is absolutely unfortunate, cuz I'd also love something like this for sure.

One of the cooler designs was the Bladepad, it basically added a slideout gamepad to iPhones with dual analog nubs. Unfortunately, the Kickstarter got a whole $15k worth of backers...$40k short of their $55k goal.

The closest we have to a small, portable controller for phones now is the Gamevice...which only officially supports select devices and is like $50-$70 >.<


----------



## Futurdreamz (Apr 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Be grateful you're looking at stuff that powerful, my current car pushes all of 46hp


My Fiesta's 1l 3-cylinder would only be 60hp if it wasn't for the turbo.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I mean, my 3DS is pretty well-suited for an emulation system, but the fact that it lacks proper PS1 and PSP emulation support (something my phone has) is pretty frustrating.


Pick up a PSP Go.


----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2018)

I would like a quadcopter that takes and incorporates a smartphone into its build. Smartphones have GPS, tilt sensor, accelerometer, electronic compass, decent quality cameras (on both ends, with image stabilization and a bunch of other neat features), they have Google Maps for crying out loud, you could just draw the flight plan on the screen and it would do the rest. Phones have multiple connectivity options for redundancy, downloadable software, processing power out the wazoo, a smartphone would be the perfect on-board controller for such a device. The quad would be a glorified phone casing with a battery, motors and ESCs. Maybe a mirror to point the camera into the desired direction. Why not? Sure, a phone weighs (much) more than the average controller system-on-a-chip, but the benefits outweigh (hah) the weight issue. 

Granted, the added weight of the phone, and the larger motors to compensate for the extra weight, and the larger battery to compensate for the extra power drain to lift the extra weight, and so on, would probably take the whole thing above 250 grams and it would require license and registration to operate within the United States BUT HEY, details details.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 13, 2018)

Veho said:


> I would like a quadcopter that takes and incorporates a smartphone into its build. Smartphones have GPS, tilt sensor, accelerometer, electronic compass, decent quality cameras (on both ends, with image stabilization and a bunch of other neat features), they have Google Maps for crying out loud, you could just draw the flight plan on the screen and it would do the rest. Phones have multiple connectivity options for redundancy, downloadable software, processing power out the wazoo, a smartphone would be the perfect on-board controller for such a device. The quad would be a glorified phone casing with a battery, motors and ESCs. Maybe a mirror to point the camera into the desired direction. Why not? Sure, a phone weighs (much) more than the average controller system-on-a-chip, but the benefits outweigh (hah) the weight issue.
> 
> Granted, the added weight of the phone, and the larger motors to compensate for the extra weight, and the larger battery to compensate for the extra power drain to lift the extra weight, and so on, would probably take the whole thing above 250 grams and it would require license and registration to operate within the United States BUT HEY, details details.


But what if it crashes from 200 feet in the air


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But what if it crashes from 200 feet in the air


But what if your $1500 DJI Phantom drone crashes from 200 feet in the air? Life is full of risks.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 13, 2018)

Veho said:


> But what if your $1500 DJI Phantom drone crashes from 200 feet in the air? Life is full of risks.


At least your daily communication device isn't in it though


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 13, 2018)

I swear. I haven't read all 5 pages but the amount of people willing to do the nasty with overwatch characters is both overwhelming and disturbing.


----------



## Owenge (Apr 13, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Ugh. The body isn't even the most important part! It's the character, the face, the charisma, the accent, the skills, the super expensive mecha, etc.
> There's no such thing as an unhealthy obsession over a fictional character. What's the worst that could happen? I convince myself that the only way I can become happy is to be with somebody that doesn't exist? _H-ha ha..._


*winky face Intensifies*


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> At least your daily communication device isn't in it though


You can also drop your "daily communication device" down the toilet when you're browsing maymays on the crapper, but that's not stopping anyone   

If you're worried about 200 foot drops you can always attach a tiny parachute to the phone


----------

